# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Live chat, virtual receptionist and intake services, Smith.ai, Inc., Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Smith.ai

smith.ai/chat

----------


## Airicist

Smith.ai live chat intro and how to set up a free trial

Mar 18, 2020




> Smith.ai is a virtual receptionists and live chat service for small and medium-sized businesses. 
> 
> Since 2015, our receptionists have provided superior call answering and intake services, and we now offer the same fast and friendly responsiveness directly on your website, via SMS text message, and, soon, on Facebook Messenger. 
> 
> Our chat agents are live 24/7 and backed by AI technology that enables them to provide more accurate, and faster responses to your leads, clients, and anyone else.
> 
> In this video we navigate through the steps of:
> - Setting up an account
> - What to do if you currently use Smith.ai Virtual Receptionists service
> ...

----------

